# Undecided on which way to upgrade.



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been contemplating which way to upgrade my old desktop.

Specifications

Processor: Intel Pentium E2200 Dual Core (Socket 775 LGA) @2.2 Ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology G31M-S2L
Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31
Memory: DDR2 2GB Elixir (400Mhz), DDR2 1GB Elixir (400Mhz)
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT
Clocks (550Mhz), Memory (400Mhz) Memory Size (512 MBytes)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit
Hard Drive: Western Digital wd5000aakx-00erma0 ata device (500 GB)
PSU: 550w
Cooling: Two standard fans

My case is an old ATX one. The sides barely stay on, I took the cd drives out a long time ago and taped up certain parts. I would like to get a new one down the line, but for now, I would like to buy a motherboard/CPU/RAM bundle. I can't afford to get a new case and graphics card as well.

I really like Intel, but I noticed AMD bundles are much cheaper. I was looking at this website specifically: Motherboard Bundles : Computer Supplies and PC Components from Novatech

As much as I would like the i5 4690K, I think it's slightly out of my reach, and I didn't know whether I would need to buy cooling with it as well. So I was looking at the 4460 and 4590, but I can only assume the micro ATX boards will fit in my ancient atx tower. Then I saw the AMD FX-8 8320 bundle, cheaper, good reviews, but some saying it really needs a cooler with it. Also not sure if my Nvidia Geforce would be compatible with it.

I don't know if these bundles are the best for value for the UK. I really don't like buying the wrong hardware, I have done this before and it ended up as a real hassle, so I would like to ensure what I buy will work, and is the right step up for me. I don't make a lot of money, so getting this right is important to me.

I have been playing F1 2014 with my specs, only just. If I can get some smooth fps for that game, it would be a nice start. I am thinking of upgrading to Nvidia GTX 650 down the line when I can afford it.

Merry Xmas everyone. :dance:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one thing you may need to consider in the cost is a new operating system if you are using retail oem or manufacturers oem. In other words, if it came with your computer, it will have to be replace. can never transfer to another computer and if you replace the motherboard, it will is considered a new computer.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

sobeit said:


> one thing you may need to consider in the cost is a new operating system if you are using retail oem or manufacturers oem. In other words, if it came with your computer, it will have to be replace. can never transfer to another computer and if you replace the motherboard, it will is considered a new computer.


Yes I already considered that. I was wondering about what would happen to the files on my hard drive, but I can always back all those up if needed so no worries.

Still stumped on which way to go.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the model number of the case?

AMD is a good choice as it is more budget friendly. Something like this would be perfect:

Novatech Motherboard Bundle - AMD FX-8 8320 Processor - 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 Memory (2x4GB) - AMD 970A motherboard | MBB-83208B


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What's the model number of the case?
> 
> AMD is a good choice as it is more budget friendly. Something like this would be perfect:
> 
> Novatech Motherboard Bundle - AMD FX-8 8320 Processor - 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 Memory (2x4GB) - AMD 970A motherboard | MBB-83208B


Where would I find the model number of the case?

Also yeah, I looked at that one. Reviews say the fan is noisy, so they needed to buy a different cooler for it.

Also would my graphics card and psu be compatible with it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should be printed somewhere on the case. It shouldn't matter too much as the new system will be a ATX form factor.

All of those coolers will be louder, you'll have to deal with it as changing the CPU cooler on that system will VOID the warranty. Smaller fans tend to be louder.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It should be printed somewhere on the case. It shouldn't matter too much as the new system will be a ATX form factor.
> 
> All of those coolers will be louder, you'll have to deal with it as changing the CPU cooler on that system will VOID the warranty. Smaller fans tend to be louder.


Oh, I was hoping it wouldn't be too noisy, as I tend to have it next to my television. One of the reviews had a reply from Novatech and they said they would replace the fan if it was too noisy. I'm just wondering if my standard fans and psu will handle the new hardware and whether the case will keep it cool enough. Would there be much of a temp boost? 

My CPU tends to idle around 40C. Graphics card can go up to 60C sometimes, but only when i'm playing a game like F1 2014 which I'm not meant to be playing. :whistling:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The PSU will handle the new hardware. Granted its not many years old.

You could always swap the cooler if you wish or fans.

The CPU will run about 40 - 50C. GPU will not be affected from this upgrade.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The PSU will handle the new hardware. Granted its not many years old.
> 
> You could always swap the cooler if you wish or fans.
> 
> The CPU will run about 40 - 50C. GPU will not be affected from this upgrade.


Nice one. The PSU is the newest thing I have, replaced it in the summer after my old one failed. I noticed that the Gigabyte board I have now is Micro ATX, and this one is ATX. I do have a lot of room in the bottom of the case though. I guess I won't be needing my sound card anymore, or would that still be worth using?

Looking at this bundle, it looks too good to be true, it's a monster compared to mine. Will this board take Nvidia GTX 650 and more RAM down the line?

Edit; Reading more reviews online and seeing a video on youtube, the stock cooler on this processor can get seriously loud. I might have to contact Novatech first before buying.

Further Edit: I see why.. a small fan trying to cool an 8 core processor, it's going to get pretty loud at times. :huh:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just make sure you have standoffs installed or in a box for an ATX form factor.

The bundle is very powerful and it will handle the GTX 650. 8GB will be more than enough memory for a long while, but yes it will hold more.

You could always by a third party fan, that won't void the warranty.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Just make sure you have standoffs installed or in a box for an ATX form factor.
> 
> The bundle is very powerful and it will handle the GTX 650. 8GB will be more than enough memory for a long while, but yes it will hold more.
> 
> You could always by a third party fan, that won't void the warranty.


I see a lot of comments about this processor, and they opted to get a liquid cooler to get rid of the noise. I have zero experience in terms of buying fans or other coolers.

And I'm sorry I didn't understand the first sentence. :hide: Nice to know I could add to it over time though, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't go with a liquid cooler. Not only will that be very expensive for you, it won't be any benefit.

Your motherboard sits on standoffs inside your case. You need to make sure the case has the standoffs installed for ATX size.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm starting to doubt this bundle though. I would need proper cooling to keep the noise down, and my desktop is not situated in a place where it gets a lot of airflow. Space is limited, so I try to keep it dust free when I can. It can get loud sometimes when it's under load, so I can't imagine what an 8 core processor would be like with my poor case and cooling.

The specs are awesome, but I don't want it to be louder than the TV. I may have to go with one of the Intel bundles, it's going to cost more but at least I won't annoy anyone trying to watch TV.

Edit: As far as I know, there is a back panel that holds the motherboard in place. I have taken my desktop apart before, but I can't be certain whether it would hold anything bigger. I would have to shut down the computer and have a look, but the back panel appears to be the same size as my board.

Edit2: Oh! I just remembered, I originally had an ATX motherboard, I have it upstairs (can't remember the name, but it's big, yellow, and ancient) and it is bigger than my Gigabyte one. So if the case can hold that I would assume it would take another. I only had one fan for a long time, until I took it apart a month ago and found I could stretch the system fan connector to the bottom of the board. The fan was originally used on the ATX board and it connected easily. So I am 99% sure it would take it.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, lost the ability to edit. I was thinking of this bundle, and I ain't seen anything bad about it. Would this one handle everything? Any drawbacks?

Novatech Motherboard Bundle - Intel Core I5 4590 - 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x4GB) - Intel H81M Chipset Motherboard | MBB-45908


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

kylos said:


> Sorry for the double post, lost the ability to edit. I was thinking of this bundle, and I ain't seen anything bad about it. Would this one handle everything? Any drawbacks?
> 
> Novatech Motherboard Bundle - Intel Core I5 4590 - 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x4GB) - Intel H81M Chipset Motherboard | MBB-45908


That will do. :thumb:


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I appreciate all the feedback. I am certain now that this is the way for me. You can close this thread if you like. Merry Xmas! :flowers:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm back. :thumb:

So I got my new motherboard/CPU/RAM combo, and it works like a dream! Wasn't too difficult to install, didn't have any problems at all. I'm still not seeing much of an improvement in the gaming end of my system though, as the ye olde Geforce 9400 GT is holding it back in epic fashion.

I can't afford a super graphics card (and I don't want too, because my PSU is 550W), but I would like a little upgrade. I was thinking of the GTX 650, but then I saw people recommending GTX 650 ti, and then I started looking at all the different brands you could buy. Once again, I don't want to just pick the first one that 'looks' good, but actually turns out to be rubbish, which is why I am back here. 

My upgraded specs are as follows:

Gigabyte H81M-DS2V
i5-4590 @3.30 Ghz
8GB DDR3 RAM
Windows 7 64-bit Home Edition.

I would like to keep the price tag under £100 if possible.

PS: I read somewhere that I need a 4 pin power adapter if I was to get one of these graphics cards. It would be nice to know if the one I get will come with one of those anyway, instead of getting the card and finding out I can't plug it in. Also the fan can't be too noisy. Cheers. :dance:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, if the new card requires auxilliary power, (most do) it will be a six or eight (6 + 2) pin (or both on high end cards). Your power supply should have at least one of each. If it does not, replace it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of the PSU?

Inside the BIOS what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Ohh, little busy at the moment, but when I get the chance I'll turn it off and jot down the info for you guys  Also I'm pretty sure the graphics card I was looking at has a 4 pin connector, some people who bought it previously had to buy an extension for it.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

PSU Specs.

CiT ATX 12V Model 550 UB
Voltages: 3.3V (3.344V) 5V (5.100V) 12V (11.880V) VCORE (1.070V)

I also noticed I had one six pin connector similar to the image on the previous page, but I didn't see any 6+2 connector. I bought this PSU about six months ago, so it is still in good working order.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend a new PSU as that model is an unknown brand, which most likely follows the others in using very low quality parts.

You could opt for a GTX 750 Ti for a new GPU.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I think that one is too expensive for me. This is the second CiT PSU i have had in my system, and my last one worked great for about 7-8 years. And I was using my system a LOT over those years, and it was always very reliable. I have read many reviews on this PSU, and those who buy it were seriously impressed with it, as they initially bought something like a Corsair PSU, only to have it die, and then they got one of these. I really don't want to get another PSU if I can help it (because the one I have now would have been a waste of money), and I would like to keep it under £100. Getting a new PSU and GTX 750 will definitely go over that, and I can't afford to do that.

Would it be so wrong to get a GTX 650 1GB? That's what I was looking for. Like I said, I don't need something crazy, just something to fit in nicely with my bundle. I just spent a whole lot of money on that, and I need a new tower case as well, so having to buy another PSU just six months after getting one would be quite the ballache. I suppose... I could just keep it as a spare, but the graphics card I was looking at had a minimum requirement of 400W and the PSU I have is 550W. i don't understand why I would need to replace the PSU when it works great, and I have never had issues with CiT power supplies.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

After reading around I can see why you are recommending a new power supply. I guess the PSU I have didn't cost very much and if I want to build a proper gaming system I am going to need a proper PSU with the right amount of power. Not only that, but my case is stupidly old and needs replacing as well. I am rethinking my options.

If this power supply really can't take an upgrade, then I think I would be better off sticking with my Geforce 9400 GT for now and stick to playing my older games that run fine on it. A new case and new PSU would probably be a better, more logical step. My case is the oldest part of my system now, and it doesn't fit very well with what I have. I couldn't get the I/O Shield to fit properly with my new motherboard, parts of the case are taped up (where I took out DVD drives etc.), and the side panels are bent and missing screws. My fan at the bottom only JUST reaches the motherboard as well, it's a bit of a stretch.

My system stays in the living room, next to the television, and there isn't a lot of space to be honest. My house isn't that big and the living room is small, I really wish I had all the space in the world but I don't. Guess I have to change everything else before forking out on a graphics card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can always keep your current power supply and choose a GT 630:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-GeForc...ie=UTF8&qid=1420499706&sr=8-6&keywords=GT+630

Still a powerful card.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks OK, but I was considering the 650 at least because I would like to play Metal Gear Solid V at some point (even if it is on low settings).

You got me thinking about the case and power supply now. I'm in no real rush to get all three at once, but I do feel the case is in severe need of a change. I've looked around at cases but I don't know, there are some good looking ones, but I don't know how each one would work with the hardware I have.

I might as well get the cooling situation sorted out before I get anything else. Once I done that I can think about getting a new power supply. It's just going to take a while to save up the spare money for all three.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, a new case would come with better cooling as they have new air designs.

NZXT, Corsair, Cooler Master, and Antec all make great cases.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Having trouble picking one. It's mostly because I am looking for one that has two USB ports at the front, and at the bottom, but most of them have USB ports at the top instead. Also a lot of the case descriptions don't highlight whether I would get new connectors for the Power, Reset, and USB. I also wish my tower was smaller and lighter, but I realize I probably can't do this if I want to get a decent graphics card in there.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't believe you will find one with USB ports at the bottom. Best you can do would be about midway up on the front.

The front panel switches and ports will be prewired with standard connectors, ready to connect direct to your motherboard.

Clearance for a graphics card should not be an issue. Most ATX and mATX and many mini ITX cases will accept full size cards.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

That's a relief, I didn't want to get one of these and realize I have to switch over all the connectors.

So if smaller cases can accept bigger cards, would it be possible to put my system into a smaller case to not only save space, but to make the fans work better?

I can get past the USB thing, I would just have to accept that my controller lead will hang down from the front of it.

The problem here is that there are so many different sizes, and some of these cases are called mid-towers, which I can only assume it's a slightly smaller version than what I already have. There is plenty of space in my system at the moment, but it's a matter of putting what I have in there, and making sure my new case will allow a new PSU and Graphics Card to just slot in there with no issues further down the line.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

So much choice ... ok here are some links to ones I been looking at.

Case 1

Case 2

Case 3

Case 4

Case 4 looks so sweet to me (my case I have now is cream coloured, black ones are too common), but I ain't a big fan of where the USBs are positioned. That's my only gripe with it though. I'm just wondering how small it is in comparison to mine. I really need to find out what case I have and post the details here.

Also I noticed all of these cases have the power supply positioned at the bottom. Would my PSU be ok sitting upside down at the bottom of the case like that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Case 4 is nice, I am also a fan of cases 1 and 3.

The PSU really should be placed at the bottom. Why older cases located it at the top, is beyond me.

Just take a tape measure and compare the LWH with the specs on the new case.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, you can get the first one in white too and they are meant to be virtually silent.

It would actually be easier for me to have the power supply at the bottom, it won't get in the way of other wires as much.

I'm starting to dislike the look of case 3 the more I look at it. I guess case 2 can be ignored. So it's a toss up between case 1 (probably in white) and case 4.

Case 1 - Whte

Case 4 has some nice looking fans in there also. I saw a review video of it also. I just need to figure out just how big it is compared to what I have now, which I will do pretty soon.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your current Motherboard is m-ATX so will fit easily in either of those mid tower cases you have selected. My preference is also the white one.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, i'm going to have to decide which one I want at some point lol. I really like the look of case 4, and as it's more expensive and comes with a nice window to peak in, i'm leaning towards it. I'm not sure which one would give better temperatures under load though (between case 1 in white, and case 4), and this is the main point of getting a new case. And of course, because my old case is more ancient than The Flintstones.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Case 1 is designed for silence, so basically not as open a design to air flow, that is designed to restrict noise as well, but with the middle drive cage removed it has excellent air flow front to back


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

kylos said:


> Yeah, i'm going to have to decide which one I want at some point lol. I really like the look of case 4, and as it's more expensive and comes with a nice window to peak in, i'm leaning towards it. I'm not sure which one would give better temperatures under load though (between case 1 in white, and case 4), and this is the main point of getting a new case. And of course, because my old case is more ancient than The Flintstones.


If you do really like Case four, then go for it. Just measure it so you know the size. I agree in the white color scheme.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Well I measured my case (ebox Aurora), and it measures up at 47cm (Length), 40cm (Height) and 20cm (Width). 

Sadly the NZXT Phantom Case is roughly 53x53x20, which probably won't fit on my unit. Case 1 in White is 50x44x20, which again, is actually bigger than what I have.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most new cases are going to be bigger then what you have. Might be time to find a new home for the PC. :grin:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If it must be under those dimensions. you will have to look at mATX cases. Mids are going to start at 45-50 cm deep and tall. Here are two you might consider.

Silverstone Precision PS07W 210 x 374 x 400 (WxHxD mm) White. Will take full length graphics cards and large cpu coolers

Thermaltake Urban S1 180 x 390 x 468 (WxHxD mm) Ports and controls are at the bottom front, but only available in black.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah .. there isn't anywhere else to put it lol.

Thanks for that gcavan, guess i'll browse for a while. opcorn:


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Cooler Master N200 Mid Tower Micro-ATX Chassis (Black) - NSE-200-KKN1 - CCL Computers

I'm thinking about this one. It's slightly taller, but it's not as lengthy so it will fit better. The usb ports are in a nice place. Comes with 2 new fans as well. Can't understand why it's so cheap, am I missing something?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Another in a long line of inexpensive entry level cases from CM. Nothing flashy, but very well designed and built. Will actually take a full length GPU along with a 240mm push-pull radiator.

Only real downsides: no dust filter on the front intake and installing a 5¼" drive in the top slot breaks up the lines of the front panel.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not a bad case. If you like the design then I'd go for it.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice, well it would be a HUUUGE improvement over what I currently have lol. The dust thing is fine, I tend to dust it out every now and then anyway. 

With it being so cheap, I may be able to get a new power supply at the same time. Say for example.. I was going to get that GTX 750 Ti, how much power am I going to need with what I have? A corsair 750W perhaps?? And what wires would I need for it to work with the new graphics card? (when I eventually get a card)

I was thinking about this one, appears to be the cheapest 750W Corsair model I can find. PSU


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No need for a 750. The GTX 750 Ti, actually draws very little power. Minimum req is a 300 watt supply, though I like to see something stronger in a gaming PC. Any of these will easily carry your system:
PSU Deals - Cheap PC and Computer Power Supply Units - Buy Online - dabs.com


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm thinking the first one at this point. With that and the case it would come to £77 which isn't bad at all. Then I just got to save up for the graphics card.

I put my system (with the GTX 750 Ti) into the gamedebate site and I have recommended specs (almost, gpu is 77%) for Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeroes which is amazing. Which brand of GTX 750 ti should I get or doesn't it matter? I want to guess either Asus or EVGA at this point.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

*Final Specs*

So it's taken a while, but it appears we have decided on the final specs almost.

Motherboard: Gigabyte H81M-DS2V
Processor: Intel i5 4590 3.3Ghz
Memory: DDR3 8GB
Power: 550W XFX 550W Core Edition 80+ Bronze
Graphics: (?) Geforce GTX 750 Ti 2GB
Case: Cooler Master N200 Mid Tower Micro-ATX Chassis (Black)
OS: Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good to me! :thumb:


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I was looking at this graphics card. I read that the EVGA one is louder, and the Asus one is cheaper, quieter and still gives good performance.

Graphics!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either one will work. EVGA and Asus are both good.


----------

